# Pediatric Emergency Department Coding



## jimbo1231 (May 17, 2013)

Anyone on the thread do Peds ED Coding? Of course there are Peds visits to all EDs. But this would specifically be a  children's hospital ED, or a separate Peds ED. I'm working on an articl.e for Coding Edge with the working title "The Rules are the Same, But Peds ED Coding is Different" Those who do it, probably get the gist of the article. ED coders "should" follow the same guidelines but Kids EDs see a different clinical mix, on the whole less acute than all purpose EDs. I've done work for 3 children's EDs, and the coding acuities are different, treatment options are different etc. However I am going to argue that Peds ED coding is sometimes undervalued. I see a lot of serious asthma cases with no CC time although it appears to be clinically justified. And the treatment protocols for kids sometimes impact MDM, leading to a tendency to code lower...sometimes correctly, sometimes not so much.
Anyone want to throw in? We can discuss on the forum or by private message or  E ,straffcon@aol.com. You can get you name in lights on Coding Edge (if you want to!)

Jim 

The other issue is since there is minimal Medicare coding for Peds, there is very little benchmarking information out there....al least that I can find....


----------



## shellysk8 (May 17, 2013)

*Email Me*

You can send me an email to Skubacki@chw.org and we could discuss further. I work at Children's Hospital of WI.

Thanks,
Shelly


----------

